# Buying a car is Spain



## Yolly (Jan 18, 2010)

Can anyone advise please.

I am trying to research how much it would cost to buy a new or used car ( up to 2 yrs old). I really want to get a VW 7 seater Touran MPV. Tried emailing the VW dealer in Malaga, which is where we would be based, but no reply yet.

Any ideas on prices or website links where I could get a better idea of prices?

Many thanks

Yolly


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, try here AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano It's in Spanish (obviously ) but simple . Just put in what you want & It'll bring up results. You can specify region if you require.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

I know you didn't even mention the brand but whatever you do, but don't consider older Peuoget 407s. Our motor blew in December and the repair ended up costing more than the car - and there's others who this has happened to as well.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I used the site that Gus Lopez suggests and Yes, I found a number of vehicles similar to what we wanted but all the dealers except one did not reply, not even to telephone. "belly to belly" wasn't an option at the time since we were still in UK and just about to move. We wanted to line up a few vehicles to look at as soon as we arrived in the following week (didn't want to be using a lwb Renault Master - our removal vehicle - as a general runabout with the narrow streets and corners around here!) 

Eventually used the good old tried and tested method of 'find a suitable established Spanish dealer and see what he has got'. Turned out our choice of dealer had premises in the nearest town but lives in our village - he already knew of us (village grapevine) and had seen us in the park. Got a good buy from someone we feel we can trust - how often can you say that of a secondhand car dealer? (Arthur Daley - eat yer 'eart out!)


----------

